# HKS farben in PS



## profblack (15. Juni 2004)

Hi,
heute habe ich einen Farbwert in HKS bekommen den ich verwenden soll.
Ich habe die Angabe "HKS 13 Rot" bekommen.
Drucken werde ich auf fotoqualitatives Inject Papier mit einem Tintenstrahldrucker.
Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich das in PS genau hinbekomme …. Wenn man in der Farbfelder Palette auf das Dreieck klickt bekommt man eine Auswahl von verschiedenen Farbpaletten darunter auch einige HKS Paletten doch welche sollte ich verwenden?

profblack


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2004)

HKS-N für Naturpapiere (Briefbogen, Visitenkarten, Kuvert, Notizblock, Formulare . . .)
HKS-K für Kunstdruck bzw. glänzend oder mattgestrichene Bilderdruckpapiere.
HKS-Z für Zeitungspapier


----------



## profblack (15. Juni 2004)

hi danke für die antwort. 
also demnach N und was ist der unterschied zwischen mit oder ohne process?


----------

